# New Forum: Mentor Needed



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

http://aquaticpassion.animal-world.com/

This board just fired their current mentor. There was some drama and mud slinging.

They are looking for a new mentor. Someone that REALLY knows fish in general and mostly FW types.

As a Mentor (aka forum advisor) you will not be given edit/delete privileges nor kick/ban privileges but the board trusts that the advice given is gospel truth.

The average age of the members is under 20, thus, you are teaching the next generation of fish keepers.

Thanks
J-P

P.S.
They are a lively bunch and there are many non fish related topics so being a Mentor is fairly easy and straight forward.


----------

